# Estaçao meteo com fios



## Hugo Braga (20 Jan 2018 às 23:46)

Boa noite, 

Gostaria de comprar uma estaçao meteorologica mas com todos os sensores ligados po cabo á consola, alimentada igualmente por cabo (sem recurso a pilhas) e se possivel com porta ethernet para ligaçao direta ao router.

Agradeço desde já a vossa ajuda.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Werk_AG (21 Jan 2018 às 04:12)

Olá, boa noite

Cabladas, não existem muitas opções.
Talvez próximo do que pretende, existe esta: Davis 6152C Cabled Vantage Pro2 Weather Station

Mais info aqui:  https://www.davisnet.com/product/cabled-vantage-pro2-console/

"The Davis Instruments 6152C Cabled Vantage Pro2 with Standard Radiation Shield includes a 100' cable (max. distance is 1,000') to connect between the Integrated Sensor Suite and the display console. This upgraded weather station has all the features that made the original Vantage Pro so famous, yet adds many more features such as button realignment to make navigating to often-used functions much easier; a redesigned rain collector that is laser-calibrated to ensure the best accuracy possible; and a re-tooled Integrated Sensor Suite with upgraded electronics. The Cabled Vantage Pro2 also has a fifth radiation shield plate to improve accuracy and readings! "

Por defeito não tem ligação por ethernet

Cumprimentos


----------

